# 65 intake manifold question



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

I have 65 gto . am just getting back to restoration after many years. I have always assumed my engine was original since I bought the car from the second owner when it was 13 yrs. old back in 1978. I know the block is original , those codes I can figure out. The 4 barrel intake build date is exactly one month earlier than the block. My question is how do I determine if this intake is original to the block. Is a gto manifold different or designated differently than a manifold from lets say a Bonneville 4 barrel. What should I be looking for. Also what are the numbers at the base of and in front of the carburetor. Sorry for the noob questions , have researched but am at a loss.If i dont ask I wont know. Thanks


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

It appears to me that all '65 Pontiac 4 barrel engines had a # 9778816 intake. 

Pontiac Power

Sorry, but I don't no anything about AFB carbs. I'm sure some of the GTO guys can give you that info.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't personally know of any way to "prove" the manifold is original to the rest of the engine, but perhaps others do.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your intake is probably original. No way to tell, as Oldskool said. I wouldn't give it a thought. They were all the same. There is a part number, as well as a date code, and a firing order cast into the intake.


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

I know the date code matches. I could not find the part number which is 9778816 any where on the manifold , which led me to my question. Now I see that the number (on the manifold) at the base of the carburetor is 8816. That is part of the 9778816 part number I was looking for. Any way I am guessing that is the part number. thanks for reply's.


----------

